# One of the "Best cameras of 2014" lists



## ams2d (Dec 2, 2014)

http://cameras.reviewed.com/features/2014-best-of-year-camera-awards

Your opinions will likely vary.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 3, 2014)

Without even reading it, I can make some predictions

If Canon is not favorably represented, posters here will attack the creators of the list.
If Canon is favorably represented, posters here will heap acclaims on the creators of the list.

Now let's read the list. ;D

There is an important piece of information that needs to be taken into consideration when reading these lists

"Canon didn't release a new full-frame DSLR this year"


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 3, 2014)

Too bad, the 1DX was released in 2011. Otherwise..... :


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 3, 2014)

isn't the list better titled "most of the cameras released in 2014"...... it seems as if every camera released was the best or a close runner up....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> isn't the list better titled "most of the cameras released in 2014"...... it seems as if every camera released was the best or a close runner up....


 
It does look like a list of cameras released. Whoever releases a new camera gets on the list. I expect to see Canon with a slew of new cameras next year. Nikon might have yet another D4 and D610 and D810 upgrade, and Sony will release a bunch of new models with a few new features.

Canon seems to be holding on to their standard plan, a new Prosumer body every 3 or more years.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 3, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Without even reading it, I can make some predictions
> 
> If Canon is not favorably represented, posters here will attack the creators of the list.
> If Canon is favorably represented, posters here will heap acclaims on the creators of the list.



Thank you for pointing this out. I've noticed it with rankings and lately DxOMark - if a Canon product gets a bad score then DxOMark's methodology is flawed, yada yada... if Canon's product scores well, or at least better than its competitor - then it's 'all praise the DxOMark scores.

I just wish folks were consistent.

You're right that Canon didn't introduce a new full frame product. When I saw that the Nikon D4s was the top listed product though, I was confused, because I mixed it up in my head with the D4 from 2012. I somehow missed the announcement for the D4s back in March or so.

I was somewhat surprised that the new G7X didn't get a mention.... and that the 7DII was merely listed as a high end DSLR rather than an enthusiast DSLR.


----------



## agierke (Dec 3, 2014)

> I just wish folks were consistent.



which folks are being inconsistent? it seems to me that the same characters (including myself) that dismiss DxO for their methodology do so consistently regardless of what brand they are scoring.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 3, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Without even reading it, I can make some predictions
> ...



I really don't give a rat's furry hind end if DXO loves or loathes a Canon product--their scoring system has been shown to be deeply flawed and I really don't care what they say. Too many follow at the church of DXO Mark and it's just absurd.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 3, 2014)

agierke said:


> > I just wish folks were consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> which folks are being inconsistent? it seems to me that the same characters (including myself) that dismiss DxO for their methodology do so consistently regardless of what brand they are scoring.


and it isn't just their sensors.... and it's not even about brands....

Look at Canon lenses.... they score the 50F1.8 (Canon's lowest cost lens) *HIGHER* than the 600F4.0 (Canon's highest cost lens)... If that doesn't tell you something is wrong then nothing will....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2014)

agierke said:


> > I just wish folks were consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> which folks are being inconsistent? it seems to me that the same characters (including myself) that dismiss DxO for their methodology do so consistently regardless of what brand they are scoring.



+1

OTOH, the 'inconsistency' argument is frequently brought up by those who wish to cast aspersions on critics of DxOMark's Scores.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, as we agree that this isn't a very good list, let's make our own! 

The most exciting cameras released this year were for me:

Nikon D810
Canon 7DII
Panasonic LX100


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 3, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Panasonic LX100



I have to admit that I have been looking closely at that camera. Looks pretty good.


----------



## dolina (Dec 3, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "Canon didn't release a new full-frame DSLR this year"


Let us hope that changes next year with the 5D Mark IV shall we?


----------

